# West branch walleye ?



## Mikj8689

Anyone know the last time they had stocked west branch with walleye? I’ve read lots on how it’s bait fish population wasn’t good enough and so on. I had heard someone say they do stock it with so many every year (can’t find anything to back this up) and guys say Muskie eat them up before they get chance to grow into anything. Just curious because I never knew of it to be walleye lake, I’ve lived within 10 mins of lake my whole life: Recently heard of guys getting some nice ones, not in large numbers but still nice ones. I decided to give it shot and actually got into few 22 inch plus myself. I’ve been skunked every single time at Berlin and mosquito this year and was just amazed finally had some luck where I least expected it.


----------



## Fishinfoolin

Dont waste your time.


----------



## c. j. stone

Wow, I'd expect someone to say the Exact opposite("got em at Skeeter and Berlin, can't buy one at WB")!! WB is the MOST difficult Ohio inland lake for "casual/recreational" fishing for walleye IMHO. Very hard to find Where they are hanging out at any given time and, with constant changes in depth/lots of various types of terrain, just very hard 'work'(and fishing is supposed to be Fun)! Trolling for them is typically the quickest way to find them(walleye are Easy to catch-usually Hard to find there!) but trolling at WB is very difficult for the reasons mentioned. Spending a huge amount of time learning 'sections' of the lake can vastly increase your chances (sounds like you might have that step underway!) Spring fishing during spawning in shallow water is perhaps the "easiest" time to chase them, and(maybe) bag a few.
And yes, they have been stocked yearly for several years now. WB is perhaps the best kept secret for walleye(certain people are doing well-but not talking!) and should(by now) be producing very good numbers of quality walleye!


----------



## Mikj8689

It’s been more productive for walleye then other lakes. For me at least this year. I know the lake pretty well from crappie fishing. I agree it is still difficult to troll due to sudden changes in depth and structure. I’ve tried everyThing at Berlin and mosquito with no results besides few under legal size fish. I was just curious if they still stocked it because I’ll spend a little more time out there this year if the future has more potential. Plus it’s my home lake being less then ten mins away. 
This was first nice one this year and it was from west branch


----------



## Mikj8689

Thanks for info cj


----------



## eyehunter8063

w/b fishes a lot like berlin , you will hate the lake trying to learn it. put time in learn it look at maps match where you catch them to other spots. your biggest inland eyes will be caught outta w/b. the quality there is awesome


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Straight out from the marina around the the islands. Drifting the humps at night with a jig and minnow. 6-12’ humps over that way. Like someone said, nice quality fish. I could never get them in the day time. If there is a lake with too much structure, that’s it. Icing it is even harder.


----------



## bdawg

I need to learn that structure better at WB. Last week, we were on vacation at Pymatuning. Not a lot of structure there, but when we found it, there were fish! Got all our walleyes in 15-20' of water in structure on a deepwater hump. One day, when the wind was light, we anchored up after catching one and caught 3 more that morning. Used a jighead and half a nightcrawler. Also caught perch, gills, and cats in the same place. Other areas we drifted that did not have structure, we caught nothing.


----------



## eyehunter8063

bdawg said:


> I need to learn that structure better at WB. Last week, we were on vacation at Pymatuning. Not a lot of structure there, but when we found it, there were fish! Got all our walleyes in 15-20' of water in structure on a deepwater hump. One day, when the wind was light, we anchored up after catching one and caught 3 more that morning. Used a jighead and half a nightcrawler. Also caught perch, gills, and cats in the same place. Other areas we drifted that did not have structure, we caught nothing.


if you want structure in pyma go north you will loose 300$ in tackle in about 3 hours


----------



## eyehunter8063

That’s pyma


----------



## Digger Dan

I was on good fish at WB through the end of May, all through June, and the first part of July fishing main lake points and weed edges. It was nothing to go out for a few hours in the evening and at least catch 3-5 keeper fish. However, the last couple of trips have only produced a couple of shorts in the same areas. I've noticed the water level is down about 1-2' from earlier this year, and think that some, or most, of these fish have moved a bit deeper. I HATE trolling, and prefer casting jigs, but I know these fish aren't far away from these structures. Next step will be live bait and some bottom bouncers to try and re-locate these fish. They are there! I can promise you that. Biggest was a little over 24" so far for the season, and I saw a dead one floating that was probably a good 6 pounds when alive.


----------



## Mikj8689

Same here. Been out twice since this post with no luck. I’m planning to hit it again tonight or tomorrow evening and spend a little more time scouting out the lake with fish finder. Also does anyone know where to find a detailed depth chart/map of west branch ? I downloaded FishSmart app on my phone from humminbird but they don’t have anything for west branch. Though they did have pretty detailed ones for Berlin and mosquito and I was able to plot out route for my next trip to those lakes.


----------



## Digger Dan

I paid the $10 for the Navionics app for my phone. It's pretty accurate, depending on water levels, but helped out immensely with locating underwater points and some drop offs. Plus it will give you detailed and updated charts of pretty much any public waters in the country. It was well worth the couple of bucks for the subscription. A fish finder is an absolute must in my opinion for finding these locations. Most are on the south shore of the lake. 

As far as someone mentioning the lack of baitfish on this lake. I have to disagree. I've been on this lake at night bowfishing. There is a very healthy population of shad, in all sizes, to support these fish.


----------



## pandes

Indeed, very interesting thread


----------



## Mikj8689

Ok cool. I had heard of navionics but wanted to make sure West Branch map was available before I went and paid for another map. I have cheaper humminbird unit for my boat, works great but no maps or gps. Considered upgrading but hoping to find deal on whole fishing boat setup in fall. Also I had brought up that I had read about lack of baitfish being reason they did not stock walleye for many years. I read this in older forums though and had heard they have been stocking it past few years but couldn’t find anywhere to verify it. I fish west branch a lot in spring for crappie and it’s one of my favorite lakes with all the different coves and fingers it has. Never even really gave walleye fishing a shot there until this year because most people looked at me like I was crazy when asking about it at bait shops and such. So I was hoping to get a little more input on it with this post. So far it’s been quite helpful, thanks for all the responses. If I start to get a successful pattern down I’ll be sure to update


----------



## K gonefishin

I musky fish branch alot, cast, jig and troll, I see walleye on my screen all the time I never target them but they occupy alot of the same spots as the musky, points, breaks, edges of weeds, open water humps, learn the lake is the best advice I can give you, walleye are pretty easy to catch once you find them. I may try jigging up some walleye while musky fishing since I seem to find them while no looking for them.


----------



## Bassbme

I don't target walleye at West Branch, but the old rail road bed on the west side of the lake is the place where I catch them most often, while fishing for bass. It's pretty easy to find with a depth finder. There are a couple of specific spots I usually catch them, but I have caught them at other places on the the railroad grade on occasion. My guess is that they travel up and down it, feeding where ever the bait fish are.

As a bass fisherman, I don't troll. I catch them casting crankbaits (the Bomber Deep Long A in silver with a black back would be my choice for walleye) as well as catching them on a drop shot rig. I usually use a shad imitation on the drop shot, but if I am getting walleye bites (they bite differently than bass) I will switch to a 5" Gulp leach and start catching them. Having the hook about 5" above the weight on a drop shot seems to be a good spot for walleye.

I'd also try the good old Lindy rig on that railroad grade. I'm betting a floating jig head with a crawler or leach on it would get you some fish.


----------



## RipitHard

K gonefishin said:


> I musky fish branch alot, cast, jig and troll, I see walleye on my screen all the time I never target them but they occupy alot of the same spots as the musky, points, breaks, edges of weeds, open water humps, learn the lake is the best advice I can give you, walleye are pretty easy to catch once you find them. I may try jigging up some walleye while musky fishing since I seem to find them while no looking for them.


 I primarily musky fish myself. On very windy days, when my boat is being pushed along at 1mph+, while I'm casting for musky, I'll run a worm harness or a weighted flicker shad in a rod holder. I've hooked a few walleye while doing that. A few nice ones too. They are in there, but not very plentiful. It's always a nice bonus to hook one using this method.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

That's cool...some westbranch love for walleyes!

Don.


----------



## Mikj8689

I went out this evening. Running harnesses on bottom bouncers. And tried jigging weed lines. Lots of fish marked. Few nibbles on jig but no real takers. Hooked into two fish on harnesses, both of which broke/bit me off just behind first hook. May have been musky, never even got a look at them. Was quite annoyed. The one color scheme I really liked has broke twice on me this week quite easily, first time was on snag. Considering making my own from now on. I’ll have to see if I can locate the railroad bed. I’m determined to figure them out. I don’t need to limit out every trip. It’s just the idea of pulling a few here and there from the lake I grew up on and love to fish.


----------



## bdawg

eyehunter8063 said:


> if you want structure in pyma go north you will loose 300$ in tackle in about 3 hours


I'd have to lose a lot of jigheads too lose that much money! I'm aware of the vast stump fields in the shallow section. We stayed in the deeper section since the water was so warm. Almost lost an anchor to some structure though!


----------



## HappySnag

Mikj8689 said:


> I went out this evening. Running harnesses on bottom bouncers. And tried jigging weed lines. Lots of fish marked. Few nibbles on jig but no real takers. Hooked into two fish on harnesses, both of which broke/bit me off just behind first hook. May have been musky, never even got a look at them. Was quite annoyed. The one color scheme I really liked has broke twice on me this week quite easily, first time was on snag. Considering making my own from now on. I’ll have to see if I can locate the railroad bed. I’m determined to figure them out. I don’t need to limit out every trip. It’s just the idea of pulling a few here and there from the lake I grew up on and love to fish.


make harnes with 40# fluorocarbon seaguar,when you deal with musky and casting hard bait use 3' same material for leeder ,one end barel swivel second end only quick snap.


----------



## Lewzer

> Anyone know the last time they had stocked west branch with walleye? I’ve read lots on how it’s bait fish population wasn’t good enough and so on.


I hear this about baitfish or a lack of in WB all the time.
I was there Monday evening crappie fishing. We had a pretty good night. We caught over 120 crappie and few bass about 4' down in 20fow on minnows w/ slipbobbers. 
My point is the baitfish were so thick that after we ran out of minnows we used the little minnow net to scoop them out of the water to continue crappie fishing.
They were 1.5-2"shad continuously schooling and swimming around the boat. There are plenty of baitfish in WB. One has to wait till night to see them as they disappear during the day. I believe they go deep as the thermocline allows during the day and surface at night to be seen by us humans.

Also a shout out to the bait store on Wayland just south of Newton Falls Rd. The guy is a wealth info on WB and is willing to talk about it too. He also gives a GREAT count on minnows. 
Anymore when I go to WB Bait & Tackle and ask how the fishing is all I get is "I dunno know. Nobody tells us anything"


----------



## Bassbme

Here is a map I made years ago. This is just the west end. You can see the railroad grade as a dotted line. The red lines running next to it in some places are road beds. There is one particular stretch where I catch more walleye, than others. It's pretty evident on the map where that stretch is. No need for me to spell it out. 

Based on other places I've caught them, I'm certain they travel along it. Be prepared to lose some tackle. Not just on some of the cover that is along it, but to the other toothy critters of West Branch,






as well.


----------



## Mikj8689

Thanks everyone for wealth of information. Bassbme I had looked on navionics after your first reply and noticed red dotted line shown on there. I really appreciate the information. I had actually fished the west end about two weeks ago and trolled along this in areas without even knowing. Lots of white bass and crappie, it was fun fishing. I think now using this info and detailed map I’m going to give it shot this evening. Had planned to stay home an relax but these new tips got me bit excited to give it try. Lol


----------



## Pole Squeezer

Where's the best place to catfish from shore on WB? Is day time fishing for them good?
Been looking to get into some cat consistently... Went to moggy twice...One decent channel and a half dozen 8 inch bullheads....


----------



## bountyhunter

I very rarely fish wb but now you got my attention, going to look that railroad path up. gotta find me a old wb map.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Jig and minnow early spring along wind blown points and early weed beds. Later in the spring I fish the islands in the no wake zone and find good fish. Then in the fall as the nights cool down I love casting cranks (Lucky Shads, Shad Raps, etc.) along the same structures...what lack in numbers make up for in size . Won't bother much with the lake late June thru mid September...too many whackos for my little boat.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Mark's bait n tackle...he got maps .

Don


----------



## Leighway

Great posts guys. Have had good success at wb on musky, but have not spent enough time there to figure out the walleye. The info provided here will help shorten the learning curve. Thanks.


----------



## c. j. stone

Mikj8689 said:


> I went out this evening. Running harnesses on bottom bouncers. And tried jigging weed lines. Lots of fish marked. Few nibbles on jig but no real takers. Hooked into two fish on harnesses, both of which broke/bit me off just behind first hook. May have been musky, never even got a look at them. Was quite annoyed. The one color scheme I really liked has broke twice on me this week quite easily, first time was on snag. Considering making my own from now on. I’ll have to see if I can locate the railroad bed. I’m determined to figure them out. I don’t need to limit out every trip. It’s just the idea of pulling a few here and there from the lake I grew up on and love to fish.


Hi mikj, anyone tell you that you resemble a young Al Lindner?
You can try using harnesses made on lighter wt. plastic coated cable with bigger(#5 or larger) willow-leaf blade(s). Use the stamped and folded clevises Or the plastic ones that you can change blades on, the drilled round-wire ones will eventually cut into the plastic cable and have to be redone. Dick's has them, or buy the cable and make your own. Use #4 or larger hooks. This way, you'll pretty much catch anything that bites! Of course, snags can get expensive(and there's lots in there!)


----------



## Mikj8689

Thanks cj. That’s a first though, never heard that. Often hear I resemble other people though, I get the are you related to a so and so because you two look a lot like lol weird but true. I actually picked up one of those harnesses that you are talking about from west branch bait and tackle last time I went out. Also took two harnesses that that had second hook broke off on me and remade them with #10 line and ran floating jighead as second hook. I like the appearance it gives and hopefully helps it stay up off bottom little better.


----------



## crestliner TS

Mikj8689 said:


> Thanks cj. That’s a first though, never heard that. Often hear I resemble other people though, I get the are you related to a so and so because you two look a lot like lol weird but true. I actually picked up one of those harnesses that you are talking about from west branch bait and tackle last time I went out. Also took two harnesses that that had second hook broke off on me and remade them with #10 line and ran floating jighead as second hook. I like the appearance it gives and hopefully helps it stay up off bottom little better.


I like your idea, let us know how you do. Also, if you want to help keep harnesses off the bottom tie them with florocarbon as it floats and mono sinks.


----------



## c. j. stone

Good ideas! I made some harnesses with old(repainted) small Michigan Stinger spoons instead of blades but haven't tried them yet. Used to make harnesses w/ small colored floats(aka floating Lindy Rigs) halfway back on the leaders to the spinner blades to lift them above bottom while trolling. Then started using these floats in place of beads behind the spinners. Keep thinking outside the box, give the fish something different! Who knows??


----------



## Mikj8689

Thinking of hitting lake tonight to give it a shot. Spent the night in port Clinton area and hit cabelas on way home this morning. Gave me bit of laugh to see your post cj because I just grabbed some this morning along with few other things to try to make some of my own harnesses and spinners. Figure give me something to do on the evenings during the week when worked has kicked my butt too much to hit the lake. I’ll be sure to post update on them, productive or not. Thanks


----------



## Mikj8689

Few of things I grabbed btw


----------



## Lewzer

We hit WB Friday evening for crappie. Started about 7:30PM. Set up in our spot waiting for dark to fall. It was slower than last week but we still managed to put 45 in the boat till about 9:00PM when some %5&^&^$ set up about 100 yards from us and then proceeded to throw three anchors a number of times for about 20 minutes till they finally got their boat where they wanted it. Then they proceeded to bang what ever they had in the boat off their aluminum hull for the next half hour. Two more boats then came in and tied off to them and continued to bang their equipment all over their aluminum hulls. This went on for about an hour overall but the bite had died after the first boat chased everything away. We left and went down the lake and hit another spot but by then the moment had passed and we called it a night. 45 crappie, 4 bass and a nice cat took a large creek chub I was fishing on the bottom. The head looked like a flattie but it broke my line at the last minute as I was getting it ready to pull it in the boat and I didn't get a look at its tail. if it was a channel, it was a big one.

Thanks to Bob at Line-n-Hook bait Shop on Wayland for another great minnow count.


----------



## bountyhunter

nice report , havn,t fished that lake in a long time, guess I,m gonna do it soon. you got me curios about this bait shop ,gping t drive over and check it out.


----------



## Mikj8689

Lewzer, how was the size on crappie ? This is my favorite crappie lake around. I haven’t targeted them in few months but still pull them out when trolling flicker shads for walleye. I know a lot of people complained about a lot of small ones this year but I caught quite a few real nice ones in my go to spots earlier this year. with a few dinks mixed in. Heard a few guys at ramp saying they been getting them pretty good suspended in some areas


----------



## c. j. stone

Wow, those Gum Drop Floaters look like they'd work great with a crawler pinned behind a bottom walker or Lindy walking sinker for eyes on the INLAND lakes especially!


----------



## Mikj8689

That’s the first time I came across them but I like northland tackle selection for floating jigs. It has the swivel between hook and floater so crawler could have some good spinning action.


----------



## Digger Dan

Gentlemen,
Thank you for the tips on rigs. I guess the next question is...how are they doing at West Branch? I've been out several times and seemed to have lost the fish I was on earlier last month. On my most recent trip, I started going a little deeper. And seemed that anything below about 18' was simply baron bottom. I marked a LOT of fish around 16. I started having some success with jigging raps on crappie and white bass with some nice marks hugging the bottom that I assumed were eyes, but couldn't seem to elicit a bite. I followed up with a lindy rig and powerbait leach, but still didn't get anything more than a few nibbles from something smaller (assuming gills or perch).

So, ultimately..has anyone been on good eyes at WB lately?


----------



## Mikj8689

Haven’t had much time to get out. The one time I’ve been out recently I attempted to troll but wind had different plans for me. Just recently upgraded to much nicer fishfinder with all the goodies to find structure so hoping to get in next day or two and give it another shot.


----------



## Lewzer

> Lewzer, how was the size on crappie ?


For the most part they are small. It depends on the area you are fishing and the size of the school there. West Branch is my favorite crappie lake too. We get some big ones with shoulders out of there too. This time of year they tend to be suspended deeper but I have only found them in 10fow or less lately and mostly less than 4 fow. Absolutely nothing down deep.
The population crashed around 2015 but has rebounded nicely this year. Once these couple of year classes grow up the size will be back like it used to.
As for walleye on WB, I haven't bother much with them this year. We did Pymatuning and Mosquito for the walleye earlier this year. Lately it's been Erie to fill the freezer with walleye fillets as it's too easy to pass up.
When locating crappie, I used to troll a beetle spin on one side and a pearl white fat free shad on the other. That fat free shad is a killer on the big crappie. It works great at Nimi too.


----------



## Mikj8689

Just got to west branch and saw this pile of cleaned Walleye at ramp so I’m gonna say someone gettin into them. One look to be monster of an eye


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...not sure that is legal?

Interesting?

Don.


----------



## Mikj8689

I’m not sure if it is or not. I think counted 10. One looked to be over 25” fish. Possible someone they are from big pond too and someone just drove down to ramp to dump their mess. After launching I realized how extremely shallow launch area was. My mod v sea king barely made it out to lake without getting stuck


----------



## Lewzer

Shallow? Were you in the far left lane at the Gilbert ramp? That's the only shallow ramp area that I know of.
May be Jay Lake ramp? I rarely use that ramp. I think the last time was 5 years or more ago.


----------



## c. j. stone

Mikj8689 said:


> One looked to be over 25” fish. Possible someone they are from big pond too and someone just drove down to ramp to dump their mess.


My first thought also, just to create some excitement! Devils!


----------



## Digger Dan

c. j. stone said:


> My first thought also, just to create some excitement! Devils!


I've seen this before. A few years back someone dumped a bunch of smallmouth carcasses at Nimisilla.


----------



## Mikj8689

Knapp rd ramp. I know it’s usually the most shallow of the Ramps so I usually avoid it but I was getting to lake later then I wanted. So thought I would save time using Knapp rd because it’s the closest to me. Didn’t really hit me how low it was until I made my way under bridge and saw water was about 3 feet under high water line. Didn’t have any luck with anything at all but it was sorta test run for new fish finder too. Curiosity got the best of me on way back in and took a second look, was 6 walleye carcasses. The “monster” wasn’t that long either, just fat one from looks of it


----------



## Mikj8689

One of my dads old fishing buddies use to always dump the remains of cleaned fish at local lake. Use to laugh and say he was putting them back in ecosystem. Never knew it was possibly illegal, just remember him doing it so I thought of that when I saw those


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Made this harness tonight...simple rig. Took a small roadrunner and added da beads and blade...looks cool in the the swimming pool LOL.

Added a glow bead at the top.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Made quite a few for this up coming Ice out at the dam ... W.B. casting not out but left and right and slow reel back in. The Jack's should tear em up!

...at least that's the plan lol.

Good times and tight lines. 

Don.


----------



## Mikj8689

Nothing huge. Just shy of 21”. Fish were super active chasing bait all along weeds. Only managed to trigger one to bite on jig and leech. Got out around 5 and they were going crazy. Water was actually clear enough I could see them running through and around edges of weeds. Things seemed to calm down as evening went on. First time I’ve been out in few weeks. Hoping to try it again overnight next few days


----------



## Digger Dan

I caught 3 on Wednesday afternoon. All came on jig and twister. One short, one 17 and one 19. Everything shut off once it got dark. Saw a TON of white bass chasing the schos of small shad. Managed a couple of thise along with a few fair size crappie.


----------



## Mikj8689

Dan I believe I’ve seen you post on the portage county fishing Facebook page. I thought maybe you were same person before that was posting catching some back in early July I think it was. But yes everything was pretty active chasing baitfish. As I said, around 5 everything was really active and just slowly tapered off from there. I was surprised when I could actually see a few walleye working in out of weeds. The one I caught snatched the jig before it even got a chance to really sink. Thought I would get a few more but never happened. Did miss a few bites, I’ve always struggled to jig weeds, unless the fish really snatch it I think I’m hung up


----------



## Digger Dan

Yup. Thats me. And those fish were dinner this evening. Lol Ive stayed away from the real heavy weeds, to fish more of the structure around them. Ill find the deep edges and drop a marker (even without catching anything) so I can fish the edge thoroughly. If nothing, than I'll pick up the marker and move down the line until I catch something. Ive done very well off the points. And concentrate my efforts in the 9 to 16 foot range. It seems that once i got below that depth, i didnt mark a single fish. Ill be back out there the first part of the week to give it another shot. I wish i could get out sooner, but family obligations have me tied up for most of the weekend.


----------



## Mikj8689

I marked a lot of fish in 14 fow just outside weeds holding tight to bottom. That’s what originally caught my attention. I had already planned to scan the area after looking at maps Usually I troll. Decided to switch it up. I’ve noticed same thing about depth. I’ve always been told they go Deep in summer but notice on inland lakes they never seem to be that deep and usually tight to first decent drop off outside of weeds or structure.


----------



## guitar csar

I'm always fishing the pier for anything big, usually Muskies. There is the occasional Walleye. The water is unusually cold this year. I don't think they're letting out any water and down 20 feet or so it's pretty cold, the pier is about 30 feet deep. The bottom seems to be a waste of time right now. I catch everything 10-15 feet down. I'd love for someone to prove me wrong, I love bouncing bottom.


----------



## Digger Dan

Found a couple last night. seemed to be no regular pattern or locations. Random fish? One came on a crankbait in about 8', a second came off a jig in about 12', while a 3rd came after dark on a jigging rap in 14'. No multiple fish in any one location.


----------



## Mikj8689

I had planned to get out but never did last night. Still good to hear. All keepers ? I think as fall arrives and water temps come back down it may be easier to find and figure out a pattern to them. I guess we’ll see though


----------



## Mikj8689

Made it out few times over the weekend. Crazy busy. Got a few throwbacks. Saw another guy fishing for eyes too. Says he pulled 8lb 29 in outta there other day. Buddy hooked into nice one Friday night and lost at boat. Seem to be gettin all in same general area of lake. I’m starting to believe they stay in some form of weeds throughout most of the year to evade musky.


----------



## Digger Dan

I give you credit fot braving the idiots. I wanted to trt and get out this weekend, but my lack of patience for inconsiderate boaters, hot shot kids on jet skis, and gawking pontoon boats kept me away. Did make it out friday night (before the amateur onslaught) and shot 3/4 of a barrel of carp. Doing our part to clean up the lake!! Lol


----------



## Mikj8689

I’ve been fishing west end no wake zone for a while now. I was out Friday evening as well. Wasn’t too bad at that point. Was back out Sunday and even west end was full of boats and people acting a fool. Did watch one guy run his bass boat right up on shallow flat then beat his prop up pretty bad from sounds trying to get loose. Wanted to try area by dam but lake seem to even more crowded then usual, my guess would be many of the Berlin regulars came to west branch because of their low water situation.


----------



## Digger Dan

I haven't tried the west end at all (except to bowfish). If you'd like, find me on FB, and we can compare notes privately.


----------

